
Developers: why you should build for Android tablets - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2011/03/04/developers-why-you-should-build-for-android-tablets/
======
Newky
I don't understand reason 5 ??

They have more fragmented and buggy SDK so it will make you more agile?

The whole focus of this article seems to be off, it seems to encourage below
par apps just because apparently it is easier to get a sub standard app
recognized on android.

Am I missing humor in this article? Maybe its a joke article from a iOS
developer in which case you can ignore this comment.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Scoble thinks he knows what he's talking about, but sometimes he really misses
the bar. He needs to sit down sometime and really program. Lots of these tech
journalists haven't seen enough of the reality of developing software. Leo
Laporte, Scobleizer, etc.

------
oldstrangers
This is an incredibly ignorant article. Why is this on the front page of HN?

~~~
HelloBeautiful
Because not everyone shares your opinion.

~~~
oldstrangers
Except... for almost everyone else in this thread.

------
djhworld
Scoble is a bit of an idiot to be honest, he posted an article a few days ago
(just after the iPad2 announcement) about how the Xoom is rubbish in
comparison.

The article would have been okay if he had left it at that, he's entitled to
his opinion. But he started replying to the comments below and he came across
as a bit of an ass.

This article is a backtrack, tail between the legs moment for him I think

~~~
recoiledsnake
>This article is a backtrack, tail between the legs moment for him I think

Why? He doesn't say the Xoom is good. Just that it's easier to get a few quick
sales in before the crowd of apps appear.

Just because the device is not up to par with the 'best 'doesn't mean it will
have zero sales, how much ever Apple wants to convince us. Biggest example,
Android phones.

------
zdw
* It’s tougher to monetize on Android, which forces a scrappier corporate culture. *

This is a positive?

------
KarlFreeman
Not to sure I agree on the premise of building android apps because "Even a
crappy app. Even one that does nothing but make fart noises" will get noticed.
I don't want to associate my hard work in an environment devoid of quality. If
the same argument had been made that there is a land grab situation for
placing yourself at the forefront of 'popular' android applications then it
would be a diffrent matter.

Lets not try and encourage crap android applications because there is no
quality control guidelines ( be them good or not good )

------
statictype
_So, since I want Apple to have strong competition, I’ll urge you to build
Android apps_

Points 1, 4 and that sentence are possibly the only sensible things written in
the whole article.

------
zrgiu
Scoble is missing one important thing: there is absolutely NO way of finding
out which apps are designed to work on Android Tablets, and which are built
only for phones and will just (crappy) scale up.

~~~
tintin
Apps on market.android.com show a tab _permissions_ where you can find what
your device needs to use the app. I agree it's very hard to find out the
supported resolutions. The screenshots will tell sometimes. But for a free app
I don't think it's a problem at all. Don't like it: delete it.

